# Gloves?



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

The last few weeks and yesterday, with this baltic weather, my gym is absolutly knobbling, i can handle being cold, but the barbells are freezing!!!!! band i mean cold, its a tin shack gym, so no heat, even the water was off yday due to the cold. So, i dont like thick weight training gloves at all, in fact, dont like any gloves, but, i would like a pair of thin thin gloves, that have fingers, with some sort of grip, like the ones rugby players seem to wear alot in winter. Are there any weight training variations of these? Want them thin as the grip wont be affected, and only really for bench press


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

go to a health club!!! ;-) warm gym and piping hot showers!!


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

i work in a health club, love the showers, clean equipment, but no barbells squat rack, just dumbells, chest press, lat pull, leg curl/ext and cardio equipment. nevermind was just a thought, just have to toughen up lol


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

use builders grip gloves mate do the trick for me and give a avery good grip cut the finger tips of if you want there only about 2 quid a pair.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

they have them in the one im at, maybe just lucky! i think you can get gloves with the wrist strap thing on them to.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i know it sounds stupid but use gardening gloves, the ones with the grip on them.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am training at home at the moment (desperate money saving so i can go travelling with my gf later this year) and am having to train outside in my shed. When its really cold without gloves the skin on the palms of my hands sticks to the bar and peels off!

No way I'd go without gloves at the moment!!!


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

do you use regular weight gloves then? that dont sound nice at all


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

rob249 said:


> do you use regular weight gloves then? that dont sound nice at all


Yeah, just a pair of regular training ones - but not leather. They get hard and inflexible in the cold... and yes, a big patch of skin missing from your palm stings like f***!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

iMORE_TEST said:


> use builders grip gloves mate do the trick for me and give a avery good grip cut the finger tips of if you want there only about 2 quid a pair.


 x2


----------

